# Potential October Half Term Family CycleChat Ride



## BrumJim (11 Oct 2018)

Anyone up for a Cyclechat ride for families? I'm thinking young children, either in trailgators or seats, but also on their own bike.
In terms of age, any age if not self-propelled, but on their own bike, the limit being on how far they can ride. I'm looking for a gentle ride of about 10 miles (or more?), which will include a generous stop for lunch. Also stops for water / snacks / rest every 2-3 miles, so nothing particularly enthusiastic, but a proper ride out, as opposed to a few laps of the park.

Obviously I'm thinking of somewhere in the Midlands, but happy to travel, e.g. to Monsal Trail, to get a good distance without having to worry about roads. But, being from Birmingham, my lad's half term is from 29th October. I know that in some parts of the country it is earlier.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

Depending on the date and where in the Midlands, possibly.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Oct 2018)

Any day 29th Oct to 1st Nov, Monday to Thursday.


----------

